
Ask HN: Why Not NativeScript Instead of React Native? - tones411
It seems like there is more hype about React Native than NativeScript. Is there something inherently wrong with NativeScript? If you are going to say that React is inherently better than Angular 2, can you please give specific reasons why. Also, please don&#x27;t compare React to Angular 1, since I am wondering about NativeScript with Angular 2 specifically. Thanks!
======
ruler88
There is also more hype about React than Angular. I don't exactly think that
React is a 'better' framework than Angular. But the truth is the dev ecosystem
loves React, which gives React Native a huge edge. I do believe that
NativeScript would have been more popular than React Native if Angular(2) was
more popular than React.

------
WalterSear
\- less boilerplate

\- less opinionated

\- one way data flow is easier to reason about

\- typing is optional, insert it when it's appropriate

\- better ecosystem

\- the managing entity hasn't yet thrown it in a dumpster and gone back to the
drawing board

~~~
tones411
Thanks Walter! Those are good points.

------
DeepWinter
Really interested to hear what people have to say about this.

